# Need Advice



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LQ trailers can have the bare bones of just a mattress and ventilation, up to what looks like an actual house at the front. Some even have expanding walls to give you more space.

Depending on what you want to spend, you can get one with all the amenities. 

If you're planning to live in it you need one with more of everything, not less.


----------



## JimmyJoe (Oct 29, 2012)

I understand all the differences, I want to hear from people who have LQ trailers that spend a lot of time in them. What do you like and not like. What would you change if you could. The trailer we have now has mattress in the nose and some storage cabinets. Perfect for weekend camping trips. Obviously we are gonna want to upgrade later. Trying to get ideas.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 3 horse slant load with an 8ft LQ. I have lived in this trailer for the last 2yrs. I use the horse area for storage and my clothes.I have a freezer back there also. But it's only me and a small dog..It gets tight and there isn't enough storage.

If I was going to travel and live in one. Figuring your going to have 2 horses. I would go with a 3 horse.You can use the front stall for storage. I have a hay rack which I use on long trips. I would want a bigger LQ 10-15ft with a slide out for the extra comfort. The larger LQ's have full size fridges. Also I would go for the 8ft wide models...Also an on board generator. Just figure the more room the bigger the price... There are many options out there. It just mainly depends in your wallet. Also do you have the vehicle to handle a bigger LQ. Good luck...


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Would it suite you better to possibly have a smaller trailer and a motorhome? The living space is typacially wider and has more amenities. And a three horse slant w/ tack would pull pretty easily. And give you lots of storage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Phly said:


> Would it suite you better to possibly have a smaller trailer and a motorhome? The living space is typacially wider and has more amenities. And a three horse slant w/ tack would pull pretty easily. And give you lots of storage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes there are a lot of those running around. A lady I met had a motor home and pulled a 3h sl w/dr. I have also seen class A's pulling bumper pulls....


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I think a motorhome would increase the comfort level.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

One thing to think about re: gooseneck/LG vs. motorhome & trailer...
When you park the trailer you have a truck to use for picking up hay, shopping, whatever. With a motorhome you are driving your "home" whenever you leave the trailer. If you go with the gooseneck/LG get as many creature comforts as possible since you will be living in it. Cooking outside is the pits in a storm...unless you're the extrememly hardy type.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Me and my mom live in the trailer Spring-Fall pretty much. We have a 15ft LQ....it is good for the two of us but at times I wish we had a slide out for that added space. A friend has like a 20' LQ with two slide outs and oh how I love that trailer and the room!!! It feels like the front room with the open space.

And trust me no matter how much you love somebody your gonna want your space. So to me the space is more important. We never really use the stove and eat off our little BBQ (stainless steel mini fancy propane looking one lol).


----------



## JimmyJoe (Oct 29, 2012)

Lots of good info so far. That is what I was looking for. I also thought of going with a motor home/bumper pull, but then realized, like what was mentioned, I would not really have anything to drive to make runs to the store and such except for the motor home. because of that I am going truck trailer combo. Another thing I had thought of was, does the inside stove get used that much, or does most of the cooking get done outside on the grill? All our cooking is done outside on a grill also when we are camping. I am not sure we would ever really use an indoor stove.
Was also debating on maybe going with a 4 horse trailer and building a walk in closet in the front 2 stalls.I was also concerned about storage. I am leaning towards that. Just want to hear from people with experience to help make up my mind. Thanks to all that have posted so far. It is really helping.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Based off of one camping trip with my friend's LQ:

-the slide out makes a world of difference just for comfort space and able to turn around 

-the indoor stove will be nice if you plan on living out of the trailer 365, it will just leave more options open, and when it's a miserable blowing rain storm, that indoor cook space is awsome (first night of our trip this fall was a terrible rain storm, glad we had the indoor stove since the picnic table under the awning was drenched)

-maybe get walls for your awning, just to open up more private space out of the wind

-I would think about a crew cab truck, bed length up to you just more storage space in the truck that way, could always remove back seats i'm sure

-depending on where you go camping, how many days between camping spots get an extra fresh water tank for horses

-if just 2 horses, I would say get a 4 horse so you have extra space for hay, muck bucket, shavings, ect...

-Get a CDL :-D then you can get an even bigger rig 

-I would suggest putting a safe somewhere in the trailer and bolting it fast. leave most documents in a safe deposit box at the bank but some you will want/need along with extra cash being on the road and trailers never strike me as secure

-well labeled rubber maid totes to keep things organized between locations, easy to stack in one of the extra horse stalls

-generator


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you would also need to consider insurance cost and the ever increasing cost of Fuel..


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Slide out, mid tack for sure to cram stuff and when you say stove inside I think you mean cook top which is a must have. Grilling in the rain isn't fun. You will need loads of storage for portable fencing, lawn chairs, tools you name it bigger is better with all the storage you can get. Large fridge and freezer and a bathroom that you can turn around in with a sink.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I like the motor home better too, as one barn I pull for has that and pulls a BP 4 horse slant with it. But not having something to drive is an issue that would take precedence.

You need to get the biggest trailer you can afford, with all the room you can.

An interior stove is a must I think. And a real frig too, one big enough to actually use. Needs a full size microwave also, and enough cabinets to be able to have food bought and stored. Remember that no matter how big you think it is, after you have been in it for a while you will feel like you are living in shower stall 24/7.

I agree with extra stall for horse type storage. And the totes too.

Making sure you have space for comfortable chairs, recliners if can, would be important to me, as I can't stand having to sit upright on bench type seats. And the folding chairs lose their charm after 2 hours in one. Lamps to read by is a must for me too.

The best mattress you can afford will help. Make sure there is room to store sheets/blankets and the like, as 2 sets of those, if not more will be important. Also I would try to find something I could have washer dryer in if possible, as trudging to laundromat is the pits.

This link has some nice new and used trailers on it, with good shots of interiors too, which might give you some ideas of your own.

Cowboy Trailer Sales - Horse Trailers, Living Quarter Trailers

I'd also start roaming around and looking in every trailer I could. Take pictures and make notes of what you like and don't like.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if you like the idea of a motorhome & horse trailer I have an idea for you:

what about a 4horse bumper pull and throwing in a scooter or two? 


the one big problem with motor homes is the turning radius really stinks, but if you have an idea of where you are going and what size motor home you can get in there you might be set. 

I have seen toy-hauler campers so I might even look into it and see if they make a camper with the same concept, give you a bit less living space but still more than a traditional LQ trailer, while giving you a lot more flexible storage space for scooters/tools/hay/camping equipment/ect...


----------



## JimmyJoe (Oct 29, 2012)

Lots of good ideas and things to take into consideration. Keep them coming, and thanks.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Mid tack, 7'6' high, 8' wide, generator, 30lb propane tanks instead of 20lb tanks, air, large fresh water grey water and black water tanks, hay rack, large fridge/freezer, round or pentagon larger shower, ducted air and heat, generator (remote start is nice but not a necessity), 2 step awning, drop down windows front and rear, insulated horse area, keyed locks, extruded aluminum along the entire bottom half of the trailer, stud wall, stainless front nose, lots of storage/closet and cupboard, there are more just can not think of them all right now......I don't think I would go smaller than a 12' short wall. I have a 14' and it is more than plenty to stay in 2 weeks at a time, less emptying tanks. A slide out would be nice but it does add more weight and possible problems with opening and closing. Bottom line is your budget because if you are going to travel all over with a larger trailer, you will probably need a hauler 450 or 550. I have stayed where there are paddocks for your horses which is nice not only so your horses can run around and stretch after a long ride but if you plan on leaving for the day to sight see, your horses are more comfortable as to standing on a picket.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I have done the motorhome/trailer and I prefer the truck/trailer.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

We didn't have a trailer with living compartment, but we were full time RV'ers for about 4 years. We were in the very most top part of CA. 

If I suggested only one thing, it would be good insulation. Weather you get a trailer with a living space or go with an RV. Make sure it has the best insulation you can get. It'll keep the warm in during the winter and help your AC work less during the summer. 
We also didn't like eating at the table. The built in benches were ram-rod straight and uncomfortable.
The cook stove should be a must - even if you plan to stay in warmer areas. It'll rain on ya sooner or later.
We also ended up tearing out the carpeting in our RV. The stains that built up were impossible to keep up with and it held dirt all the time. So we put down throw rugs and area carpets. They were much easier to keep clean and smelling good.

I also agree with having a truck to pull the trailer. Most feed stores have big parking lots, but do you really want to have to pull your whole rig through just to get hay? Or maybe you do!!!
The feed store guys could help you load it and it's only handled the one time. Not into the truck and then outta the truck, into/on top of the trailer.

Danielle


----------

